# Maus und Tastatur deaktivieren



## shutdown (14. September 2006)

Hi!

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, für eine bestimmte Zeit sämtliche Maus- und Tastatur- Eingaben zu verwerfen.

Warum:
Wenn ich ich in meinem Programm eine bestimmte Auswahl treffe, dann wird ein Shell-Skript abgearbeitet. Es ist dabei von absoluter Wichtigkeit, dass dieses Konsolen-Fenster dabei IMMER das aktive Fenster bleibt.
Darum würde ich gerne irgendwie die Maus und Tastatur deaktivieren, so dass in diesem Zeitraum dieses Fenster nicht inaktiv werden kann.

Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit?
Besten Dank
shutdown


----------

